# I'm back!



## IronMaskDuval (Dec 28, 2015)

Sigh. Law school is a pain in my rear that keeps going in and out... Sorry, that was obscene and uncalled for. I'm back! Kind of. I've decided to take another route in the choice of camera that I use, so here's my comeback snapshot.

Thoughts? I think I removed the exif.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks just fine to me.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Dec 28, 2015)

desertrattm2r12 said:


> Looks just fine to me.



Thanks, I should have clarified. I know that the subject is not that exciting. I wanted some objective opinions on quality, color, etc, etc. I'm a hobbyist, but like most of us here, I'm often asked what camera should one buy, or what camera am I using. So, this year, I am shooting with something unconventional and see what I get from my photography.


----------



## waday (Dec 28, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, what year are you and what do you plan to specialize in?

Regarding the picture, maybe a tad more DOF?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2015)

DOF looks shallow and the edges of the frame show a lens that doesn't seem to be performing all that well. The lens drawing quality is what is called _meh_ by the French. But hey, whatever floats the ol' boat, you know? Using something "different" can be fun.

Hey--law school's worth it though, according to my nephew! He made it through and is enjoying the fruits of his labor now! Hang tough!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Dec 28, 2015)

waday said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what year are you and what do you plan to specialize in?
> 
> Regarding the picture, maybe a tad more DOF?



I'm third yearish. Specialize? Nothing, really. I like shooting macro and my family.



Derrel said:


> DOF looks shallow and the edges of the frame show a lens that doesn't seem to be performing all that well. The lens drawing quality is what is called _meh_ by the French. But hey, whatever floats the ol' boat, you know
> 
> ? Using something "different" can be fun.
> 
> Hey--law school's worth it though, according to my nephew! He made it through and is enjoying the fruits of his labor now! Hang tough!



Ha\ Ha/! Those slashes were accent marks, by the way. I was waiting for you to chime in to tell me how crappy I am, lol. I intentionally shot this with a larger aperture, trying to shoot with settings that I found on Flickr for this particular camera. I agree. The lens is a bit meh, but it was exactly what I was looking for. Carrying around a full frame Nikon just didn't work for what I like to shoot, so I finally switched to a point and shoot after trying out MFT, only to find out that the cumbersomeness of carrying an MFT wasn't much different from carrying a full frame.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 28, 2015)

Perfection is so boring. I've never seen it, anyway.


----------

